# Vacation in CSB- From Texas



## Stevarino (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey guys.. hoping I'm posting in the correct location for some answers. Like many of the post, I'm in need of advice for my vacation at cape san blas end of July. We rented a house just down the road from the state park, beach front/gulf side. It's been many years since we've ventured to this part of the world but I definatly fish as much as I can at home or on vacation... So, i've been trying to peice together bits of info from the states' parks and wildlife or fish and game site (whatever its called).. and really cant tell whats legal vs. illegal. Also looking at the different fishing reports, trying to figure out what to expect to catch surf fishing during this time of year. I know to stop by some of the local places when we arrive, but just looking for a heads up so i can bring the right equipement based on recommendations. 
I'd really like to catch and cook some different species, but wanting to know what im likly to catch and what is legal. We vacationed there probably 7-8 years back and remember catching lots of rays and small sharks on shrimp.. maybe even a fl pomp... Any thing you can provide on species, restrictions, baits..ect.. would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!
Steve


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

may also want to sign up over on bigbendfishing.net if nobody can help you out here


----------



## Stevarino (Jun 14, 2012)

I'll check it out.. Thanks


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, pretty much anything you catch from the surf is going to be legal. The couple of things that you will want to pay attention to are the lenght on many sharks has to be 54". You'll mostly catch Sharpnose or Blacktips. No size restriction on those.
You might get into some pomps, but they are pretty much gone by June. Tossing a Gotcha or spoon in the surf will get you some spanish and ladyfish.

Go here and print out the "quickchart for your regs.
http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/regulations/

Fishing dead bait on the bottom, you arelikely to catch whiting, croaker, and black drum. All very tasty, but watch your size on the drum as well.


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

You might want to try wade fishing in St Joe Bay too. I've got trout in Eagle Harbor area in St Joe Park. 

Check out the guys at Blue Water Outriggers in PSJ. They can tell you what's biting and get you outfiited with the rgiht baits and gear.

http://www.bluewateroutriggers.net/fishing_report.cfm


----------



## Stevarino (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks guys for the feedback.. Keep it coming if you have anythign to offer. 

I've been to the state's fish and game site and read thru the regs, species, ect.. I tell you what.. there is room for error if you plan on keeping anything.... Many of the species are very simlar to one another with various restrictions.. Sharks specifically seem quite difficult to identify in some cases. 

I remember catching a few hammer's last time, but not sure of the exact type of hammer.. didnt know there were so many different species.. 

We'll mostly practice catch and release, but a few trout, reds, or flounder sure would be nice to try in the pan or grill one night or two.

FYI.. i have two young boys and my father in law on this trip, so any other recommendations for all ages would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

wflgator said:


> You might want to try wade fishing in St Joe Bay too. I've got trout in Eagle Harbor area in St Joe Park.
> 
> Check out the guys at Blue Water Outriggers in PSJ. They can tell you what's biting and get you outfiited with the rgiht baits and gear.
> 
> http://www.bluewateroutriggers.net/fishing_report.cfm


great bunch of guys in the there!! very helpful and friendly and dont mind helping you out


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

We take our kayaks there and launch off the beach. Tarpon will be running the beach in July. Live bait most effective on Tarpon. Sharks are thick!! Early morning throw a topwater like spook out there but be sure to use a short 30lb leader as the bluefish, spanish and ladyfish will be active. Fresh dead shrimp will get hit using carolina rig with a #2 lite circle hook. Have Fun..it is a beautiful place.


----------



## Stevarino (Jun 14, 2012)

Good stuff.. thanks.. Sounds like i might have the opportunity to cook some shark.. I hear black tip is decent.. 
I'll look into some recipies for bluefish, spanish and ladyfish.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Ladyfish are pretty much inedible, but theyt are HUGE fun to catch on light takle. They will hit just about anything that moves. I find the best luck with a simple jig head with a good ol white grub about 3 inches long. Some days they like it bounced on the bottom, and some days they like it sunk to the bottom and then reel fast. They are alot of fun, especially for kids and wives. They make dashing runs and will get airborn 2 or 3 times for each one you catch. Inedible, but they make spectacular shark bait. hint, hint... I was down ther about a month ago and there were schools of hundreds of ladyfish off the tip of san blas. It was unreal! You could just see them swirling all around about 20-30ft from you. What a blast we had.

As for the BLuewater Outfitters recomendation... I could spend days and 10's of thousands of dollars in there!!! What a toystore!!! And they have clothes and jewelry for the women, and a kids section as well... No one tugging at you to leave while you look at the fishing treasure trove! Great guys to talk to as well.

Speaking of Bluewater, you can fish an area behind them called the "oildocks" good fishing to be had from the "pier" there. Not really a pier, but a decent platform to fish from, with bathrooms. haha


----------

